# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Wat mag je wel en niet eten bij een glutenallergie of coeliaki?

## FRANCOIS580

Ben je als zovelen in ons land allergisch voor gluten in je voeding? Dan moet je zéker opletten op je voeding en weten wat je wel en niet mag eten. Om de symptomen van zo’n glutenallergie zoveel mogelijk te beperken is er het gluten dieet of het glutenvrij dieet. Wat zijn de oorzaken van zo’n glutenallergie en wat zijn de basisprincipes van een glutenvrij dieet?

Gluten komt als eiwit voor in tarwe, rogge, haver, gerst, spelt en kamut. Het lichaam van iemand met een glutenallergie maakt antistoffen tegen deze gluten, met een allergische reactie als gevolg. Deze allergische reactie beschadigt het slijmvlies van de dunne darm. Dat is nochtans van groot belang voor het goed functioneren van je spijsverteringsstelsel. Zo zorgt dit slijmvlies voor de opname van alle voedingsstoffen.

*Symptomen*
Ernstige verteringsproblemen, chronische diarree en buikkrampen zijn de eerste symptomen van zo’n glutenallergie. Later krijgen patiënten met een glutenallergie of coeliaki bloedarmoede, chronische vermoeidheid, een duidelijke groeiachterstand, een verstoorde bloedstolling en ernstig gewichtsverlies zonder aanwijsbare reden. Een glutenallergie of coeliaki kan zelfs verantwoordelijk zijn voor ernstige vruchtbaarheidsproblemen en miskramen. Een glutenallergie is daardoor niet altijd gemakkelijk te herkenen. Een sluitende diagnose laat meestal lang op zich wachten omdat al deze symptomen naar vele andere aandoeningen wijzen.

*Bloedonderzoek*
De diagnose kan gesteld worden met een eenvoudig bloedonderzoek of met een biopsie van het slijmvlies uit de wand van je dunne darm. In geval van een glutenllergie of coeliaki zijn weinig of geen darmvlokken meeraanwezig. Geneesmiddelen om een glutenallergie te genezen zijn nog altijd niet beschikbaar. Je kan de gezondsheidsklachten en symptomen van een glutenallergie alleen maar verbeteren door het strikt volgen van het glutenvrij dieet.

*Herstel darmslijmvlies*
Om het beschadigde slijmvlies van je dunne darm zo goed mogelijk te herstellen is er maar één oplossing, namelijk het zo streng mogelijk opvolgen dit glutenvrij dieet. Het volgen van zo’n glutenvrij dieet kan lang aanslepen, en heelwat patiënten die lijden aan zo’n glutenallergie geraken er nooit van verlost. Bij zo’n glutenvrij dieet.../...

Lees verder...

----------

